# Newbie to PC build - how does this look?



## Harry (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm having a new PC built for music production. Doing a range of hybrid orchestral productions (Cubase, bunch of Spitfire, Omnisphere, Kontakt libraries etc) and video editing.

I'm looking for something fast that can handle a bunch of high CPU hit Kontakt libraries at once, without slowing me down 

How does this look :
I guess the processor is the most important thing? AMD Ryzen 9 5950X, AM4, 3.4 GHz (never used anything previously other than Intel - its also possible to have a Intel Core i9-10900X, 3.7/4.5 GHz - how would that compare with the AMD?)
Noctua Processor Cooler, NH-U14S
Asus PRIME B550-PLUS, ATX motherboard
Asus GeForce RTX 3070 TUF
Kingston 32GB (2x16GB) HyperX Fury, DDR4, 3200MHz
Couple of Samsung SSDs

Anything else I should look out for?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 22, 2021)

Looks good, but 32 Gb RAM? Maybe double that at least? As soon as you want to load a bunch of samples and are not looking to bounce to audio a lot, I’d argue more RAM is one of the best investments you could make.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 22, 2021)

Maybe an X570 mobo has certain advantages over a B550 one? In terms of future proofing maybe? I’m a bit out of the loop so I couldn’t tell you at the moment. Just making sure you have properly considered it.


----------



## Manaberry (Sep 23, 2021)

What's your audio interface? If you have a UAD, then AMD is a no-go. 
For future proof, maybe you should get one memory stick of 32 GB so you have the opportunity to upgrade up to 4 sticks of 32 if needed. Which will allow you to max out the motherboard capacity of 128GB.


----------



## Loerpert (Sep 23, 2021)

I am not sure how Cubase handles multithreaded processing, but generally single core performance is deemed more important than the amount of cores. 5950X is definitely a solid choice. I use the 3950X. If you're going for intel. I suggest the 11900(K if you plan for overclocking). As others mentioned, RAM is also a very important factor. I regularly hit 100gb with projects when I don't use my slave server. Then again, I could do a bit of optimization here an there :'). Still I would get at least 64gb.


----------



## Harry (Sep 23, 2021)

Thanks - this is great advice, really appreciated as I'm no expert in PCs. 

I'm using RME Babyface Pro as audio interface.

And, yep, 64GB RAM, with possibility to max out at 128 - good point. I will run the mobo info passed the person building and see what they say.


----------



## bosone (Sep 23, 2021)

i just build a new setup with asus prime b460, intel i9 10900KF (3.7 MHz), 64 GB.
i have an old scope card still on PCI, that's the reason for the asus MoBo: it was assured to work with my card.
I work with 3 msec latency, no problems at all in handling very heavy software for now (IK Multimedia modo drums/bass, NI K13CE)

I have a noctua DH15 as well, it is extremely efficient and silent. I coupled it to a be quiet dark base 900 case.

i strongly suggest 64gb ram, too...


----------



## Mornats (Sep 23, 2021)

Do you need that gaming GPU? They're overly expensive these days and you could invest that cash elsewhere.


----------



## Harry (Sep 23, 2021)

You mean the Asus GeForce? I'm not playing Games, no. Just DAW plus Video Editing.


----------



## iMovieShout (Sep 23, 2021)

Its worth trying to future proof a little. So Thunderbolt interface and a couple of spare PCIe slots will help, especially if you decide to go for a UAD interface at some stage. Also NVMe SSD is much faster for booting and running apps, and keeps PCIe slots free. 128GB to 256GB RAM seems the normal these days. 

I have 256GB RAM and often run short, but with Vienna Ensemble Pro7 running on 12 servers, memory isn't really an issue.


----------



## Loerpert (Sep 23, 2021)

I agree with the GPU. It's a horrible time to buy them. I'm not a pro when it comes to video editing but I assume you don't need such a beefy GPU for that if you're not using it for gaming. A 5950X does a great job at rendering clips as well. Maybe you could get something like a GTX 1660 and step up your game when GPU prices aren't trippled anymore?


----------



## widescreen (Sep 23, 2021)

Also do not forget to plan enough M.2 slots and check how fast they are each. I have a board with 4 slots and only 1 is free. It's better to have these dedicated slots than generic PCIE slots. The only thing you could possibly need in the future is more/faster/newer Thunderbolt/USB ports, then you need the PCIE slots.


----------



## KEM (Sep 23, 2021)

Do NOT get a graphics card right now. 

I’m gonna repeat that again… DO NOT GET A GRAPHICS CARD RIGHT NOW!! Seriously, they currently about 3x the normal price and there’s nothing that really warrants paying for that, I have a GTX 970 that I got back in 2015 and right now they are going for more than what I paid for it back then when it was new…


----------



## Harry (Sep 24, 2021)

You mean, I don't actually need ANY dedicated graphics card - presumably the processor has some built in graphics?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 24, 2021)

If you want to do video editing you do need one. But they are so ridiculously overpriced at the moment… maybe grab that old GTX780 or RX480 you may still have lying around… and wait this weird period out until a 3070 actually is sort of affordable again…


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 24, 2021)

Harry said:


> presumably the processor has some built in graphics


It doesn’t.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 24, 2021)

I picked up a new GT 1030 this year for just over £60 and I think £80 is still a typical price. 
I chose a fanless version and it has HDMI and DVI but there are versions with DP. 
It has been fine and there are even cheaper cards that sell for £40 or less that are readily available.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 24, 2021)

Technostica said:


> I picked up a new GT 1030 this year for just over £60 and I think £80 is still a typical price.
> I chose a fanless version and it has HDMI and DVI but there are versions with DP.
> It has been fine and there are even cheaper cards that sell for £40 or less that are readily available.


For sure, but not the higher end stuff - OP indicated a 3070. So a 1050Ti or something could maybe be a good middle ground.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> For sure, but not the higher end stuff - OP indicated a 3070. So a 1050Ti or something could maybe be a good middle ground.


Much closer to the 1030 than the 3070.
The 1030 for me is a good place holder whilst you wait.
The Founder Editions are available regularly at normal pricing, but still very hard to get as you have to be in the loop.
There are places where you can sign up to get notified, no idea where.

I could have bought a 3060Ti FE from Scan yesterday for £369 but I was too late to get the 3070Ti for £540.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 24, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Much closer to the 1030 than the 3070


True. And the good old 1080 Ti is sold for ridiculous prices too these days. So a 1030 indeed makes much more sense.


----------



## Pictus (Sep 24, 2021)

Check this


https://pcpartpicker.com/list/yMMDGq


A motherboard with better VRM for the 5950X and front USB-C.

Not the ideal GPU but you can edit video with this lower/cheaper GPU.

Ryzen likes faster RAM and Crucial 3600 is the best(less headaches)





Ryzen Memory testing for audio, does it make an impact?







www.scanproaudio.info





Proper CPU cooler and and extra 140mm FAN to place in the case front, the case also have 
front USB-C.

If want Thunderbolt, change the motherboard to





Asus ProArt B550-CREATOR ATX AM4 Motherboard







pcpartpicker.com





Some tweaks you should do





Nvidia Driver, no latency anymore?


Hi all! We all know that AMD drivers have from far, less latency than Nvidia drivers, and for that reason we all recommand an AMD graphic card for audio working. But recently i have dealt with a new install on a PC with an Nvidia graphic card. And when i updated to the latest driver i saw an...




vi-control.net


----------



## topaz (Nov 13, 2021)

So the consensus is a 1030 passive is a better option than integrated GPU ? 

i would need to drive a 28 2k and a 22 inch HD.


----------



## Pictus (Nov 13, 2021)

topaz said:


> So the consensus is a 1030 passive is a better option than integrated GPU ?
> 
> i would need to drive a 28 2k and a 22 inch HD.


It is better, but the Intel(UHD 750 ?) is enough for DAW workloads.



But the AMD RX Vega 8 is better.








AMD Ryzen 7 5700G Review: Fastest Integrated Graphics Ever


Your best choice, if you don't use discrete graphics




www.tomshardware.com


----------

